# 2mm front derailleur cage spacer?



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone know about this spacer (see bottom photo). It came on my SR derailleur. I can't aign the derailleur to spec without hitting the crank arm when on the big chainring. It works perfectly with it out (top photo). I don't see any reference to it in the parts diagram or instructions.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

No the 2mm spacer shown in the second photo is NOT supposed to be there. With that spacer installed it pushes the whole outer cage out of its correct alignment. The assembly should be as it appears in photo one. ...also the screw is longer than it should be as it should not stick out as much as it does on your derailleur, although it will not impair the function, its not exactly correct. It appears that this derailleur was possibly disassembled and reassembled incorrectly post campagnolo factory with the non-original parts (the extra washer and the longer screw) prior to your receipt.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

campagnoloneutron said:


> No the 2mm spacer shown in the second photo is NOT supposed to be there. With that spacer installed it pushes the whole outer cage out of its correct alignment. The assembly should be as it appears in photo one. ...also the screw is longer than it should be as it should not stick out as much as it does on your derailleur, although it will not impair the function, its not exactly correct. It appears that this derailleur was possibly disassembled and reassembled incorrectly post campagnolo factory with the non-original parts (the extra washer and the longer screw) prior to your receipt.


I agree with the comments about correct allignment, but this came right out of a sealed box. Also, the spacer is bevelled on both sides in order to make it fit right -- making it seem very "factory".


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

joeyb1000 said:


> I agree with the comments about correct allignment, but this came right out of a sealed box. Also, the spacer is bevelled on both sides in order to make it fit right -- making it seem very "factory".


Regardless, I still feel it is incorrect. ...and bottom line is that it does not function properly. If this came from a factory sealed box then it is possibly a factory assembly error. I have three of these front SR derailleurs from this year production and none are like yours with the extra spacer and the longer screw length.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Regardless, I still feel it is incorrect. ...and bottom line is that it does not function properly. If this came from a factory sealed box then it is possibly a factory assembly error. I have three of these front SR derailleurs from this year production and none are like yours with the extra spacer and the longer screw length.


This is what I think too (that's why I asked the question). Since this is an EPS system, it's not possible to set the derailleur as instructed and not hit the crank arm unless the spacer is removed -- then the outer cage clears the crank by 1mm.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

joeyb1000 said:


> This is what I think too (that's why I asked the question). Since this is an EPS system, it's not possible to set the derailleur as instructed and not hit the crank arm unless the spacer is removed -- then the outer cage clears the crank by 1mm.


ooohhh ...this is Campagnolo SR EPS system front derailleur! ...this changes my answer completely.

The washer is supposed to be there on SR EPS front derailleur. I have one of these here to look at for reference. You may have a different issue affecting the correct set up for this bike. ...and is this a braze on front derailleur? ...if so does the braze on fitting on the frame allow you to perfectly align/set up the *inner side of the outer derailleur blade* parallel with the big chainring ...and the actual instruction book is poorly worded for what I just described. (they use the wording; *align the derailleur- the inner side of the derailleur cage must be parallel to the chainring* which leaves it open for a potential different mis-interpretation).

Once you have that part set up ok then proceed with the EPS specific zeroing etc set up configuration instructions for the front derailleur.
Check see if you can proceed okay with this info.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

You pegged it. I read the intsructions to imply that the inner cage be parallel (that's what the drawing in the instructions seem to point to), not the outer portion.

(Yeah, I should have mentioned that it was EPS)


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Joey .. did you ever resolve you problem .. i'm having the same problem on a Record EPS FD hitting the back of Look zed2 crank arm.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

As a starter, the outside of the derailleur cage should be perfecty alligned with the chainring (Campy now even makes a tool for this).
As for thr spacer, I left it off. The shifting seems better, and I don't have any rubbing on the inner cage when in first gear.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

joeyb1000 said:


> As a starter, the outside of the derailleur cage should be perfecty alligned with the chainring (Campy now even makes a tool for this).
> As for thr spacer, I left it off. The shifting seems better, and I don't have any rubbing on the inner cage when in first gear.


I took that spacer out too.. how much room do you have now when your on the biggest and smallest ring .. the best I could do is about .5mm room.
and which EPS FD are you using ?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine is the SR (same as record). In 1st gear, I set it so that it almost touches -- probably less than .5mm. In 22nd gear, there is 1 mm at most.


----------

